# Land Raider Helios



## Rindaris (Mar 17, 2008)

So I managed to get a Land Raider chassis at GenCon fairly cheap and been aching to make a Helios for some time. So here it is in all its WiP glory. I was honestly wanting to make a launch controller as seen in the 2nd image. I used a modified Immolator cockpit. But I'm honestly not overly happy with it. I could perhaps do some more work with it to make it look better, but the more and more I look at it, it just doesn't work. 

Currently inclined to wait til funds permit and get a regular weapon placement and instead of putting the heavy bolters in it customize a sensor array instead.

Any ideas, C&C are quite welcome.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

So far that looks pretty fun


----------

